

Google Foo.bar - ziodave
http://www.google.com/foobar/

======
gii2
There was an article about a guy who landed a job at Google through the
foobar. Here it is: [https://thehustle.co/the-secret-google-interview-that-
landed...](https://thehustle.co/the-secret-google-interview-that-landed-me-a-
job)

